# 2015 Corvette Z06 AUTOMATIC Clocks 0-60 in Less Than 3 Seconds!



## Vigilante (Nov 11, 2014)

*1st Z06 Completed: 9:26 AM 11/9/14! *






















Chevrolet has been putting the 2015 Corvette Z06 through its paces and have announced the initial performance numbers and we've got to say, they're impressive. When equipped with the 8L90 transmission that GM designed in-house, the 650hp, 6.2L LT4 delivers the Z06 from 0-60mph in just 2.95 seconds, while the 7-speed manual reaches 60mph in a very respectable 3.2 seconds.
While 0-60 is a good indicator of how easily a car can merge onto the highway, the great American yardstick of acceleration will always be 1/4-mile elapsed times and team Corvette didn't disappoint, claiming a 10.95-second time in the 8-speed auto, with the 7-speed manual clocking a 11.2, both with identical 127mph trap speeds. Corvette has come a long way, it took a stock 1953 Vette 11 seconds just to hit 60mph!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 11, 2014)

Groovy


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 11, 2014)

that is a gorgeous car.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2014)

All that for $79,000 base....some deal for that kind of performance!


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *1st Z06 Completed: 9:26 AM 11/9/14! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how many idiots will die trying to do 60 in 3.2 seconds.

Only people I ever knew with Corvettes were weenie dicks and ugly fat chicks.

I even knew three couples with 'vettes, three weenie dicks and three fat chicks.

What a monumental waste of technology and money.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 13, 2014)

Not surprising that the slushbox is quicker.

This car is an engineering and design tour de force.  And the best part about it is that it is an "old fashioned" pushrod engine - no overhead cam, 32 valve bullshit - and yet it performs fantastically, gets great gas mileage, and comes with a STANDARD WARRANTY!

Makes me proud to be an American.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > *1st Z06 Completed: 9:26 AM 11/9/14! *
> ...



Envy is an ugly thing, boy.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 13, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> Not surprising that the slushbox is quicker.
> 
> This car is an engineering and design tour de force.  And the best part about it is that it is an "old fashioned" pushrod engine - no overhead cam, 32 valve bullshit - and yet it performs fantastically, gets great gas mileage, and comes with a STANDARD WARRANTY!
> 
> Makes me proud to be an American.



I have to agree, faster with an automatic than 99% of all exotics offered for 3-6 times more money! *Corvette Z06* delivers the *most* *aerodynamic* downforce of any production car that GM has tested!


----------

